# Der "totale" Virenscanner



## jupp11 (24 Februar 2020)

Massenweise wird auch und gerade auf seriösen Publikationen Werbung für höchst 
zweifelhafte  Produkte geschaltet.  Eins dieser Produkte ist "Total AV"
securitysaversonline.com/kein-vertrauen-in-das-internet-dedt/
Typsch ist das Jubelarienkonzert  bei Trustpilot und Co und typisch, dass jede negative 
Beurteilung sofort gekillt wird:





						(alt 1) Antivirusprogramm Total AV? Abo? Gratis-Antivirussoftware ohne Gratis-Echtzeitschutz? ( TotalAV Total-AV ) – CompeFF Blog – EDV-Tipps +  digitale Gesellschaft
					






					compeff-blog.de
				





> Werbung im Internet wird meist nicht bei einer Redaktion geschaltet, sondern in einem Werbenetzwerk, dass wahllose Anzeigen an zigtausend Kunden (Homepages) ungeprüft ausliefert.
> Nur weil eine Werbung für ein Produkt oder einen Download auf einer renommierten Internseite erscheint, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das Produkt seriös ist


Werbung in dieser Form erzeugt bei mir sofort Mißtrauen, das nur sehr selten ungerechtfertig ist.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2020)

(alt 1) Antivirusprogramm Total AV? Abo? Gratis-Antivirussoftware ohne Gratis-Echtzeitschutz? ( TotalAV Total-AV ) – CompeFF Blog – EDV-Tipps +  digitale Gesellschaft
					






					compeff-blog.de
				






> Na dann laden wir uns das Programm doch mal spaßhalber auf einem Testrechner herunter.
> Und wie erwartet: Mein Antivirusprogramm (das übrigens nicht in den falschen Testergebnissen auftauchte), erkannte den heruntergeladenen Testsieger sofort als „JUNKWARE“.
> 
> Junkware ist unnützte Software, die nicht das ist, was sie vorgibt zu sein.
> Junkware bringt meist Müllsoftware und nervende Zusatz-Effekte mit sich; andauernde Fenster _„ihr PC ist infiziert, jetzt kaufen“_ … _„ihr Windows hat 734 Fehler, jetzt Cleaner kaufen“_ …. oder es verändert die Startseite oder spioniert das Internetverhalten über Browser-Addons aus.


----------



## Adello (26 Februar 2020)

Mit Windows 10 und dem aktuellen Defender benötigt man eigentlich keinen extra Virenscanner mehr (bei umsichtiger Verhaltensweise am Rechner voraus gesetzt).


----------

